# Fun solo outing Monday from OB



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I headed out of OB Monday around 11:00 to do some fly fishing/jigging just offshore around some close structure and hopefully find some more Mahi in close. I originally had a friend going but he couldn't make it so I just headed out alone which was kind of nice for a change.

About 5 miles out I hit a tide line with a few broken weeds on it and a lot of small bait. It looked fishy so I put out a few lines and drug them around a ways. I ended up pulling two small Mahi off of it in the 5lb range and one King. The line fizzled out and I pressed on to a spot nearby to try to get some AJs and Snapper with the fly rod. I used fast sinking lines and some baitfish and squid patterns I tied the night before and made big casts upcurrent, allowing my fly to sink to a good depth. On my third cast with a squid fly, I hooked a nice snapper and got him in without any shark issues. A few casts later I got a Bonito. I got one more snapper there on fly and switched to a jig. Got one 28" AJ and a very small Cobia before moving. The bite was red hot at this spot the week before but pretty dead then so I didn't waste time.

I trolled out a little further and looked for more lines and debris. I came up on a pile of deflated balloons and some weeds on a weak line not far out and as soon as I came past it I saw Mahi racing towards the spread. I got a short bite on one and hooked a 14lb cow on another. Got everything in and shortly after put the fish in the box. I came back around to the floating crap-pile and cast a piece of cut ballyhoo and hooked another immediately. As I brought him in close he was followed by a 20ish cow and a bull that was slightly larger. I put the rod with the small Mahi in the rod holder and started throwing baits at the bigger Mahi. They ignored everything. I started throwing lures and they showed a little interest...then none. I put the chum churn out and they seemed entertained by the chum but never really turned on. I started throwing flies and they got a little fired up but no bites until I grabbed my 8WT with a small, baby Mahi pattern. The cow piled on it the second it hit the water. She ran like hell with the bull in-tow and it was about 20 minutes before I had her within gaffing range. The bull was right there so I stuck the flyrod between my legs, keeping the cow in the water and tried baiting a spinning rod. As I was doing this, I felt the rod become lighter and looked over to see neither the bull or the cow anymore; the damn hook just feel out. I got greedy and deserved it.

After that I caught several more nice schoolies in the 6-10lb range and then called it a day. Had a great time out there by myself but it sucks having to clean up a Mahi massacre without help! Hopefully these nearshore Mahi will stick it out a couple more weeks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds awesome! I need to get back out there on them! I did find out that mahi arent necessarily attracted to just floating structure recently.  Never knew that.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! Sounds like a really fun day. Nicely done.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Sounds awesome! I need to get back out there on them!* I did find out that mahi arent necessarily attracted to just floating structure recently.*  Never knew that.


 Some of the biggest bulls I've caught have been single fish in open water


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report Chris! I need to figure out how to get to fish on Mondays


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Love catching mahi, nice report!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You are the man!
Started to swing by today- but the association has been keeping me jumping at the condo. 
One question though (being chasing them up here is kinda new for me)- how long into the fall do you usually see them hang around? I'm guessing it depends on water temp and cold fronts...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mike, they will usually hang around in water down to the low 70s as long as there is a good food supply but generally 72 and below and they become very scarce. This cold front this weekend might finally drive the majority out


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea, thought so. I'd like to get back out there and find one of big bulls like I did a couple weeks ago.
I told Teresa she needed to come look at the computer when we were at the table a few minutes ago. I was still sitting there eating when we heard her in the office "DAMN!" 
She said we need to get back out there... I told her we just needed to double up with you during the week instead of playing weekend warrior. 
Needless to say she was jealous- and we'll be watching the marine forecast next week.
I'll try to get by to see ya sometime- I know one of my reels needs respooling too.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job Chris. I love lite tackle Mahi.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

The mahi are in close right now, and it's killing me that I can't be out there.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea! Been watching the weather like a hawk hoping to get a break long enough to run out- I just know that as soon as the winds turn from the North it'll blow everything back out.


----------

